# Went partying in Ibiza saw my first naked girl in the flesh!



## k00ks (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd never been to a club or anything and I'm only 18.

Got drunk, actually danced, (although i'm told my dancing was cringe worthy at time.) I actually had a pretty good time. Although we didn't go to any of the huge parties we went to the cheaper clubs every night. Although I enjoyed myself I have also realised that i don't really enjoy dancing in clubs as i don't like the music and i don't like the effort of dancing! This has made me happy as i know now i actually don't really like that scene because it's just me rather than my SA so now i don't feel bad about not going clubbing more.

We also went to a strip club and i got a lap dance. The stripper seemed to notice how awkward I was and seemed to get a bit embarrassed herself as one point but honestly it was the best 40 Euros I spent all week even if I was very awkward with the constant approaches from good looking half naked girls. Obviously i didn't even come close to pulling a girl i didn't pay for and still was either too drunk to notice girls or not drunk enough to dance with them when a couple of girls made a sign for me to approach them but oh well!

At least i have found strip clubs can fulfilled my sexual desires so I'm not destined to living a life with out even a little 'excitement'.

Although it was nowhere near as 'mental' as i expected it to be so i'm a little disappointed, I wanted us all to be drunk for the whole week and try weed or something. Please don't judge me for this! But i am just trying to try things that you can only really do when you're young and going to ibiza, even if i didn't go too mental was on that list!

Anyone else been to a part island? How'd you get on?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool man well done!


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice one OP. Sounds like you had a great time!

I went on an 18-30's holiday back when I was 18 (wow that's a decade ago ) to Malia. I had a decent enough time, and I don't think my liver has ever taken so much abuse over a 2 week period, but the place was an absolute s***hole. Although that's to be expected I guess.


----------

